# First Closet Grow w/ CFL's Only



## anonymous (Jul 1, 2007)

Hey guys whats up. I'm new to the forums here and this is actually my first post. I've been reading for a little while about growing and just as I treat my other hobbies I've become almost obsessed Very Happy Anyways I am going to attempt to grow so we will see what happens... and I will keep text/pictures of the entire process here for all to see.

The grow will be very small, 1-2 plants, and will take place in my closet, at least until/if the smell gets very strong, at which point the plants will have to move. For now I'm not sure what I'd do but it would either be attic, outside, or elsewhere. I will ONLY be using CFL's (compact fluorescent light) for the entire grow as I've seen a few successful attempts at it thus far. I am also on a budget so that will come into play. That combined with a very small space and a want for simplicity/stealth are why I'm only using CFL's. BUT, please not that even though I'm on a budget I'm not the type to skimp... except for maybe lighting here. Cool

Always open to thoughts or suggestions or even just comments so please keep them coming!


----------



## anonymous (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok well today I am getting all of the basic stuff started. Prepare soil and first pots, start germination of seeds, and set up grow room.

I made a trip to Wal-Mart then Lowe's to pick up some supplies.

So far I've bought these things:

3 x 26w CFL's (100w "equivalents," 1750 lumens each, 2700K color) - $10 Total
2x 27w CFL's (100w "equivalents," 1300 lumens each, 5500k color) - $14 Total
1 x 42w CFL (150w "equivalent," 2700 lumens, 2700K color) - $10
Bathroom Light Fixture - $10
Cord to Wire Fixture - $5
Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix - $5
*w/ Weak Pre-Mix Fert. 10-5-5 Ratio
Jobe's Fertilizer Spikes 13-4-5 Ratio - $3
Spray Water Bottle - $2
Sand - Free
*Building sand I'm guessing... not from beach but found in a huge pile.
Two trays to hold my plants so water doesn't get on the floor - $2

Total = $61

I already had the following things sitting around:

Various pots and trays that will be used.
Cardboard, plastic, etc.
Perlite.
2 random house lamps.
1 13w CFL (lumens/color unknown, probably 2700K color).
Extension cords and surge protector.
Small 7" stationary fan.
Paper towels and plastic baggies for germination.
Support sticks.
Rain water.
*Note that I will be using un-tested (pH level) rain water throughout.

Basically, what is listed above is everything used in the grow except for the closet itself!

Ok... time to get to work!

The first thing that I did was mix my soil. I used a ratio of 8-1-1 soil-sand-perlite. Once this was done I left it sitting aside for about a day to get all mixed up, etc. =P

After that I put some of the soil from my main mixing bucket into some very small starter pots. I didn't pack the soil but just dropped it in if that makes sense.

Next I started germinating my seeds. The seeds I'm using are out of some crappy mids, but it's all I have. =( Regardless I'm determined. Twisted Evil The seeds I have seem very small to me, but I have nothing else to compare them to as I've never had any seeds come with my dank bud. I used the paper towel method. I laid out a paper towel on my desk and sprayed it with rain water. I then placed my seeds all over it, spacing them out. After that I folded over the paper towel and sprayed the top of it. I wet it evenly and just enough to where it wouldn't drip. Then I put it all in a gallon size plastic bag and in a dry, semi-dark warm place. Note that I only used the darker colored seeds that I got from old bud... the light green seeds were discarded.

Then I started setting up my grow area. I will be using a small section of my closet for this grow. It will be very stealth and, well, practical? My mj will be growing in the same closet that I use for my clothes and other things... it's all I have. =/ I vacuumed the carpet then laid down some cardboard. Eventually I will place a plastic tray (that can hold water w/out leaking) on top of the cardboard. I have a surge protector coming into the closet from a nearby socket that will power everything.

As mentioned earlier the main light will come from a bathroom fixture. These fixtures come with only wires sticking out of them as they're meant to be hardwired into a wall. Obviously I don't want to deal with hardwiring it so I bought a cord that has exposed wires at one end, and a plug at the other. It is 16 guage which I was worried about initially, but I think it will work just fine. Also it is rated for 13 amps. Wiring it up was very easy but if you don't have any experience at all doing these sort of things you can just ask someone at a hardware shop to help you out.

With that done I suspended the light from the clothes hanger bar in my closet using string and set up a the other two household lamps close by on the floor.

As of now, I have 2 x 26w CFL's and 1 x 42w CFL in the bathroom fixture, 1 x 13w CFL in a small lamp, and 1 x 26w CFL in a larger, more heavy duty lamp. Originally I didn't have the most powerful bulb in my home made fixture but I really want it centered and I don't think it will be a problem seeing as how the fixtures wiring gauge was the same thickness as the wire for the plug extension, plus the sockets say they can handle 60w max bulbs. *This makes for a total of 133 watts and ~8750 lumens.* Right now this is kinda lower than I'd like it to be but will work for now. Since all of my current bulbs burn at 2700K I may buy one more 42w CFL that is closer to 5200K IF I can find one locally... didn't see any last time I was at the hardware store. Not only would that help me with vegetation but it would also put my overall lumens to ~1150 which should manage to grow one healthy plant.

Speaking of one plant... my plan is to start many seeds then put only the healthy looking popped ones into my smallest soil containers. I will then again cut down to only six plants after another weeks time or so. As another week or two passes I will cut it down to three plants... then eventually one female hopefully. Any plants I discard will just be planted randomly outside perhaps. Twisted Evil I am only starting with so many seeds because of their poor quality and the fact that I have tons of them.

Well, I guess that is about all for today! Tomorrow I plan to make some more cardboard coverings, etc to keep the light in and from peeping through my closet doors lol. I also will check the seeds to see how they're coming along, and transplant any that have popped/begun to root into soil... but we will get into that when the time comes.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 1, 2007)

Ok... I have spent way too much time posting this stuff but now for the last part of today... my q's...

1. With CFL's generally being cool running, will I have to worry much about temperature in the closet? Also, if I did have to move everything to the attic, it's much hotter up there... is that just a terrible idea?

2. I don't have anything to measure humidity, will that be a problem since I'm growing so little?

3. At what point should I turn on the fan? I don't think I really need it for at least the first week or so, right?

4. How soon do you guys think I need to transplant into a bigger pot? I think I'm going to have to transplant at least twice throughout the grow, is that too much? Once very soon into smallish/medium pots, then once sexed I'm thinking 2 bigger pots since I'm only keeping 1 or maybe 2 plants.

Thanks so much


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

personally i use cfl's for my veg stage plants and they are pretty cool bulbs.  

and as far measuring the humidity I use a ten dollar thermometer and humidity thingy that i got from walmart. 

I leave my fan on the whole time that the light is on.  Some people leave the fan on 24/7  but I dont.

I transplant from the starter pot to the final pot.  I grow in a small closet so I  use smaller pots than normal.  Transplanting is very stressfull to the plant so do it as little as possible.  

And finally keep as many plants as possible until you find out what sex they are.   Dont start trashing plants before you find out who is male and female.      Good luck with your grow!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## anonymous (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks man!  I can't wait until tomorrow... I'm making myself wait until at least tomorrow around noon before I even check for germination.  I planted them this morning so hopefully that will be enough time... don't want to disturb them too early uneccessarily.


----------



## Buju (Jul 2, 2007)

Interested to see some pictures of your grow area. You should get some 6500k bulbs for veg period.

Good luck anonymous


----------



## anonymous (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks man... yeah I really want to get at least one more 42w bulb in the higher color, I think it will give me just enough light for one good plant plus like you said help with veg.  I may do that today... can't wait to check seeds tonight.


----------



## maineharvest (Jul 2, 2007)

It usually takes a few days for them to germ.  Sometimes even longer.  Mine always take three days.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok well today I decided to get some of the 5000k (blue/white ish) CFL's for the veg. stage and to get my sprouts going.  When I got my 2700k ones from Lowe's I didn't see any of the others, nor did I see any at Wal-Mart so I decided to go to Home Depot.  Sadly they didn't carry the GE brand ones so I had to buy two N:Vision 5500k bulbs.  They are 27w and only put out 1300 lumens *sigh*... but it's all I could find.  I decided to just use those two along with my one 42w 2700k bulb during the beginning stages and I'll worry about more light when the time comes.  I think what I have now will work for now.  I also entertained buying some 4 ft shop lights (fluorescent tubes) since they would have been a great value as far as dollar per lumen, and they also have all sorts of bulbs and different colors (2700k or 5000k, etc.)... but I decided that it wouldn't fit in my closet.  I am still deciding what I will do for lighting later, I saw some sort of Mercury Vapor light that I know nothing about... anyone ideas?  I'm gonna research into that some.  At this point all I have are seeds so I'm trying not to stress about lighting yet lol.

Then tonight I checked on my seeds and at least 8 had sprouted!!  I took the seeds that had tails on them (some had really short tails, like a 2 mm, some had tails about 1 cm long) and dropped them in the soil a few mm deep.  I then sprayed the top of the soil with water... a few squirts... and put them under light in my closet.  One thing that I was concerned about is that some of the little tails were bent around and next to the seed part... so I didn't know if I should put it tail down or seed down or what... -.- I just winged it.

After they were under the light for only an hour or two the top of the soil already looked really dry! =( so I sprayed it again to moisten it.  I'm worried though if they will dry out when I have to go to work during the day.  What do you think I should do?  I have the plants a few inches away from my CFL setup which right now is two 27w 1300 lumen 5100k lights and one 42w 2700 lumen 2700k bulb in between them.  I'm gonna post some pics below in a sec.

EDIT: OK well it looks like I can't post pics yet so I'll just do that once I've gotten enough posts. >.<


----------



## Growdude (Jul 3, 2007)

You really dont need any light until the sprout emerges from the soil, then you will want to keep your light close.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 3, 2007)

Ok thx for the tip.  They have been in soil for about 16 hours now and under the light.  They were under 1 42w warm colored CFL and 2 27w daylight (blue/white colored) CFL.  I just took out the warm one for now but will put it back once they've started to sprout.  Still no signs of plant life other than maybe one seed starting to surface.  I have watered them a few squirts about 5 times total so far... trying to just get the top wet but not saturate the soil each time I water... I hope I'm doing this correctly.

Each seed is in a very small amount of soil, and I'm wondering if that is ok. Each little section or pot is only like 2 inches deep and 1 sq inch of surface area.  Will this work?.. and I'm guessing I'll have to transplant soon?  Thanks.

Once again I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 3, 2007)

Good news!  I can now see at two of my seeds starting to pop through the top of the soil and open up.  I can see green!!! *so happy lol*

I just also put 18 more seeds that had sprouted into soil, 12 into another tray like the one now and 6 into 6 small pots that are about 4" in diameter.  Germination is over!  Only about 6 out of 26 seeds hadn't yet germinated after over 48 hours so I just scrapped them as I have plenty already.

I put my 42w bulb back in there and have every bulb turned on now... I hope I have enough light once they start to grow... I'm looking into buying a few more 5000k bulbs asap... probably two more 42w ones the day after tomorrow.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 4, 2007)

It's now about day 3 and I can see leaves, woot!  The seeds that I planted yesterday are all almost out of the ground.  The ones I planted today still show no signs but I'm sure they'll start to show up tomorrow afternoon or so.  I'm so excited. 

Ok so, what do I do next? lol.  I guess just keep watering and raising light as they grow... surely I wont need nutes for a while.


----------



## Buju (Jul 4, 2007)

Grats Anon! Post some pics man.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks!  Woke up today and all 8 that were first planted have sprouted... I can see tiny leaves on most of them.  Out of the rest that were planted a day later many are already coming through.

Ok I need to ask a question though because this is something that I've been debating about in my head for some time now.  What size pots etc and how many transplants.  Once I get some pics up (this afternoon, I promise  ) you will be able to see my current situation, but I'm trying to figure out what size pots to go in next.  I only want to transplant two times during the entire grow so... please let me know what you think I should do!

Thanks!


----------



## pcservices (Jul 4, 2007)

hi
does all this mean i can use cfl's for veg and bud growth ?i also have a 400w metal halite i want to use will they work together ?thanks for any info as iam either stoned or confused as heck right now


----------



## Capone (Jul 4, 2007)

i use clf's on my grows..check out my grow journal it might answer a few of your ?'s Anonymous...goodluck on your grow man.http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13456&page=4
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=13456&page=4


----------



## anonymous (Jul 4, 2007)

Thanks bro.

And pcservices, yeah you can use CFL's through the entire growth (veg and bud) but you just have to make sure that you at least have enough.  3000-5000 lumens per sq. foot is what you want.  Also use the "warm" colored (2700K color) for budding and the "daylight" (around 5000k color) for veg.  And as far as I know, your MH would also work for both veg and bud but I don't know too much about MH lights .


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

They've basically all sprouted up now   This is so awesome... I guess I'll just keep watering they like I am now for the time being.  Time for me to watch those grow vids again and find out what to do next haha.  Any opinions on pot size would be great tho.  As promised here are pics!


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

First I germinated the seeds by laying them out on the paper towel and then folding it up like in the pics.  I sprayed it with rain water until it was pretty wet but not quite dripping and put it in the plastic bag.. then in a warm dark place.

















Then I mixed my soil.  I used sand and perlite in my soil, but not as much perlite as I would have liked to... just didn't have much and didn't want to buy any more.











Here is the type of container that most of my seeds are starting out in... very small!






Other supplies I bought...


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

On day 2 I basically just planted the sprouts that had already opened into one of my small containers and put it under the light.  There is a pic of what the sprouts looked like after only 36 hours.  Not all had opened but some had... so I started those.








In this pic I have one 42w CFL that runs at 2700K color and puts out 2700 lumens, and two 27w CFL's, 5500k color, 1300 lumens each.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

On day 3 I potted some more soil and then added the rest of the seeds that had germinated to soil.  The seeds that were planted on the previous day are already showing signs of growth on the surface of the soil.











My kitty wanted to check out what's new in the closet.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

All of the seeds are potted in soil and under the light.. and most have started to sprout above ground and show green, some even have the four little leaves.  These three pics were taken throughout the day and show how you can see a difference in the plant every few hours!











The below pic was taken right after I watered.






Here is what the closet looks like now!  All loaded up of mj seeds. =P The rectangular tray to the right is full of 8 seeds that were planted in soil one day earlier than the rest.  Keep in mind though that germination started for every seed at the same time.  The fan is not turned on yet and here is the light set-up from right to left: 26w 2700k 1750 lumen; 27w 5500k 1300 lumen; 42w 2700k 2700 lumen; 27w 5500k 1300 lumen; 13w 2700k 900 lumen.  You can't see the 4th bulb just because of the light in the picture but it's there.

I'm trying to figure out some sort of box-in or canopy, possibly with even a filter for once they start to smell... but I'll figure that out when the time comes I suppose.

Oh and btw the dimensions of my grow space are about 3X3X1.5 feet and I just realized that it might be a tight fit height wise. Hrmm..


----------



## Dankerz (Jul 5, 2007)

instead of having all thos cfl's you could of just had a 1-150watt hps and called it a day. never understood why people like having 5-6-7 bulbs and wires everyplace. but looks like your off to a nice start and seeds are coming along nice.
goodluck


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

Thanks man.  The reason I'm using CFL's is because this is a quiet and stealth grow... and I mean really stealth if you get the picture... as in ppl that live in my house don't know about it and I plan to keep it that way.

Also, so far I have spent about fifty bux on lighting which is way less than I would have spent on an HPS.  Once I can grow somewhere and not have to worry about it, and also have more space, surely I'll use an HPS... but it just won't work out for now.


----------



## stonedsmithy (Jul 5, 2007)

watch out for that smell come flowering time aye its gonna stink


----------



## anonymous (Jul 5, 2007)

Haha yeah... that's what I'm afraid of.  I guess I'll just have to wait and see.  That's why I said from the beginning, if it smells to strongly then I'm going to have to figure out something... but until that time I'll just keep it in my closet.  A little smell is ok since we smoke inside... but beyond that could be trouble.


----------



## Buju (Jul 5, 2007)

Very nice Anonymous! Good luck bro


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Jul 5, 2007)

Good luck Anonymous!


----------



## anonymous (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks guys!   It's now the end of Day 5 and all but a few have sprouted out of the soil. Most have leaves and are getting bigger. I'm excited but have a long way to go hah.


----------



## kriz1199 (Jul 6, 2007)

hey sry to go offtopic right here ... but what videos ARE you watching??... im new in this forum and im still reading alot from the forum ..


----------



## asd3reff (Jul 6, 2007)

well.... hi there, and hope you're gonna' do a good job with your grow. as far as i've seen, you may have to little space for those seeds you germinate.....

  second.... i want to show you a journal, where somebody growth and harvest some Northern Lights, only with CFL's.

  that's for your own thoughts, so you can see it's possible. here you go...

http://forum.grasscity.com/grow-journals/140651-1st-grow-cfls-northern-lights.html


----------



## 420check420 (Jul 6, 2007)

lookin good  shouldnt be hard to keep it all under wraps.. juss dont tell nobody.. loose lips sink ships  best of luck!


----------



## Draston (Jul 6, 2007)

man I wouldn't let them get over 6 to 7 inches tall if you don't want a smell and no one can know that lives in the house.


----------



## bunkin2 (Jul 6, 2007)

instead of spray go ahead and water the pot you're growing in. make sure theres drainage for water. this will keep you moist a day or more.
your curled roots will find their way don't worry. root down always for best results.
eight sprouts is good. plant them all. with all the lighting you have gone on be careful not to overload your wire strip and trip the lights off. thats a no-no. lol! keep on keepin' on. you're doing great. keep us posted...


----------



## ganjasmokr (Jul 6, 2007)

how far i got on floros and a pic of my new mh


----------



## anonymous (Jul 6, 2007)

kriz1199 said:
			
		

> hey sry to go offtopic right here ... but what videos ARE you watching??... im new in this forum and im still reading alot from the forum ..



The two best video's I have found are "Stoned Free Guide To Growing" and another, "Ready Set Grow," that's produced or something by High Times. 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?d...392&start=0&num=10&so=0&type=search&plindex=0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kq_e...always420forum.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=3429

This last one is very in depth, in fact I found it to be too much in depth for me since I'm just doing a small grow.  This last one has a ton of info about cleaning, lights, and ventilation if you want to go hardcore.

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-8764935838656123813


----------



## anonymous (Jul 6, 2007)

Ok there wasn't much new for day 5 or 6, which is today. I will get some pics up later probably but I do have one question.

Well you know how the little sprouts will have the two broad leaves and then the two leaves that have more definition in between them. Well on one of my sprouts, the two little pointed leaves are very skinny and yellow, and seem to be drooping. What's this?

Other than that I've just been watering. I turned the fan on and re-positioned everything a little.

I thought about getting rid of some of the sprouts but I think I will wait a little longer to make sure they're all doing ok.  Like I said I'm going to be cutting it down to only a few plants before sexing.  The only thing I'm still worried about is how long the seed/sprouts can stay in these small containers before I have to transplant.


----------



## pcservices (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks guys i was confused by all the info that seemed to conflict .also i see a picture using paper towels to start seeds i found a kind of wipe used for ink at a computer shop they are more cotton like and will stay damp for days longer than paper 
thanks


----------



## anonymous (Jul 8, 2007)

It's now the end of day 7.  Some of the sprouts have failed to make it so I'm down to about 15 healthy plants.  I just moved the lights a little lower because to me it seems like they are growing slowly.  They're only about 2 inches tall and still only have the first 4 tiny leaves.  After reading some other CFL journals it seems like mine are coming along a little slow but hopefully that wont be a problem.  I realize I'm operating on very little light and wish I could get some more "cool white" bulbs but I'm just going to have to work with what I've got.  Maybe tomorrow or Monday I will build more of a smaller box or reposition things or something to make the grow area smaller to hold in more light.  Also, I had to water them today with straight tap water since I ran out of rain water... hopefully that wont bother them.

Also I'm starting to worry about the temperature of the grow space.  It's pretty enclosed when all closed up (which is most of the time, at least 12 hours a day prolly way more) and it seems pretty hot in there even with the fan on.  I'm going to try to find a thermometer to get a reading.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 9, 2007)

Ok end of day 8 and some important observations/notes. 

Well after yesterday about half the plants were looking pretty grim. I attributed this a few things: the high heat in the grow space, poor lighting (in reality enough lighting, but spread over too much space makes it too little...), starting seedlings in too small an area of dirt, and also under watering. I was only able to water them twice in one day yesterday. Once I gave them a few good doses today though most of the plants came back great, and some joined the rest that have bitten the dust. This is fine with me though as I only intended to keep a few past this point. I really had no reason to germinate this many seeds, and in doing so I only took up more sq. footage and starved all the plants of light. I would have been better off germinating less from the beginning and closing in the space more, which would have made the lighting situation better and more reasonable IMO. Still, closing in the area even more would potentially raise the heat factor even more which brings back up my wonders about cooling in a small space. I only have a basic fan to work with so I'm just doing what I can. I try to keep the door open whenever I can but you know how that goes. 

As far as the amount of dirt thing... I carefully pulled up some of the sprouts that weren't going to make it, but actually made it to 4 healthy leaves at some point. The root system even on a plant this small (~5 days old after germination) was quite advanced, in fact taking up the entire small amount of space already. Now I'm no plant expert so I can't say for sure but I think that even starting them in so little soil is a pain. My hard personal evidence for this though is more of a convenience thing. With so little dirt I could only water the plant so much w/out suffocating the roots. Because of this I was having to water with less water, more frequently. As I have to sleep at night, and go to work during the day, those long periods of time would allow the plant to dry out quite a bit and get hot. This caused many of the plants to die out and not make it.... mostly in the smaller containers. In fact all but one of the sprouts that I started in the bigger pots are all looking great! 

Tomorrow I am going to ditch most of the sprouts as many of them have passed away (I basically let them). I will be down to about 6 or so at that point so I should be good to go for a while. I'm going to rearrange the grow space as well to improve lighting conditions. 

One question... is it too early to transplant? I'd like to get them all in at least the size pots that I have a few of them started in just to make things easier... but when I pulled up some of the near dead sprouts, the root system still seemed quite frail and breakable... many of the sprouts simply snapped at the stem (at the surface of the soil) leaving all the roots under ground. I would hate for that to happen to my healthy ones. =( 

Thanks!


----------



## Capone (Jul 9, 2007)

thats the thing with CFL;s you cant have to many plants with out starving others..and about the transplant i'd wait a week then transplant to a pot where it will remaind untill harvest. IMO.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 12, 2007)

Ok on day 10 I could finally barely see the third set of leaves, and today (day 12) I can definitely see signs of the third sets of leaves coming in on most of the plants.  They even look pretty dang healthy.  BUT, lets face it... it's day 12 and these should be wayyy farther into the growing process than they are so I'm about to just give up on this batch.  I'm trying to find out exactly what all went wrong so that I can start over soon and actually succeed.


----------



## Capone (Jul 12, 2007)

show some pic's when you get a chance


----------



## Capone (Jul 19, 2007)

update???


----------



## verikia (Jul 19, 2007)

I would watch out for over watering, that might account for some of your plant death, they are only little girls after all. I would take out that 42 watt because its only really good for flowering because of the light it puts off. As for xplanting, probally about 3-5 inches might be a good time, but remember it shocks the plant, so the growth will slow for about a week. Just keep the lights on 24/0 and keep the watering down to a min, ive learned from others on the board only when dry, if they are moist they are ok. Good luck man!


----------



## anonymous (Jul 20, 2007)

Ok hey guys sorry it's been a while.

I got discouraged due to the plants growing really slowly, and just decided to go ahead and put them outside.  To me the risk I was running wasn't worth it since it didn't seem like they would really work.

Well, since I put them outside I just let the rain water them since it's been pretty steady lately.  In only a few days they grew more than they had the entire time in my closet.  Some look pretty healthy and I'm getting up to 12 leaves on them!.. but they're still small imo.  Anyways, I wonder if somehow they're already trying to flower which is why they took off?.. because they went from 24 hr inside to 14 hour outside.


----------



## Flyinghigh (Jul 20, 2007)

Nice all of that will work
I am learnning myself and I am using 4 43watts and 40 4 footer 40 watts and my plants are doing just Great !! here a pix and it 1 month into 12/12 cfl..

Smelly Little females


----------



## anonymous (Jul 20, 2007)

I really like your setup flyinghigh with the side mounted flouros.  I think I'm going to attempt to grow again but actually make a box with fans this time.  Also I will not skimp at all but will still be a cfl grow!  Time to get started and spend some cash this time... I want to grow lol!


----------



## Capone (Jul 20, 2007)

i was just goin to wright on your fourm. keep up the grow dude..dont let that get you down


----------



## TheStickyIcky (Jul 20, 2007)

I really don't think heat was an issue. Those CFL's dont put out very much at all. I don't know what all problems you had. But the reason they were so tall and thin and whispy is because the lights were too far away from the sprouts from the very beginning, IMO. Get cool CFL's and keep them a couple inches from the top of the plant. This will make them grow nice and compact with very tight noding. Also, lose the lamps. You started way tooooo many plants for what you needed and had room and supplies for. Next time start 3 plants and take the fixture and put it over top of them. Take your remaining CFL's and find a way to mount them to the sides. Good luck in the future.


----------



## anonymous (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok guys I put up my new thread... maybe round 2 will work out great. =)

New grow journal:
http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=15334


----------

